# Glock LEO and Military Discount



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2010)

Where is the nearest (to Pensacola) gun shop that offers the Glock Law Enforcement and Military Discount?


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know Jimmy's in FWB does not sure if there's anywhere closer to pcola


----------



## cantdrive55 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm told that Uber's Guns does it.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I know jimmy's does for sure, never heard about ubers doing it.


----------



## RamsFan (Sep 6, 2012)

Jimmys in fwb just bought my glock 19 from them about a month ago and the price was great its a bit of a drive but well worth it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

What does this discount entail?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You ain't going to find it no cheaper, don't worry about this, "What does this discount entail", if they told you then they would have to take you out to the wood shed :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2010)

*Blue Label*



MillerTime said:


> What does this discount entail?


http://us.glock.com/bluelabel


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank for the info. I had heard about Jimmy's in FWB before, but was curious if there were any others.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The discount is about $150 off the usually $550. Here's an old form, but the prices are still current. You can order direct from Glock and have it shipped.

I have my eye on the new G20 gen 4, I may cash in on this soon.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for all the info


----------

